# Guardians of the Galaxy Filmkritik: Star Wars trifft Marvel trifft Western - und damit voll ins Schwarze!



## ThorstenKuechler (24. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy Filmkritik: Star Wars trifft Marvel trifft Western - und damit voll ins Schwarze!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Guardians of the Galaxy Filmkritik: Star Wars trifft Marvel trifft Western - und damit voll ins Schwarze!


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. August 2014)

Hatte diesen Film schon als unterhaltsame "Hirn aus"-Kinoeinlage abgestempelt. Ähnlich wie The Avengers. Aber scheinbar bietet der Film doch ein wenig mehr, als nur Actionfeuerwerk. ^^


----------



## kidou1304 (25. August 2014)

Das ding ist, Avengers und Konsorten wollen/sollen auch nur simples UNterhaltungskino sein. Man muss nich immer versuchen in nen Film sonste was für ne Story einzubaun und verkniffen versuchen dem ganzen ordentlich Tiefgang einzubaun. Bei Comedy+Action will ich für meinen Teil sowas nich unbedingt haben.

btt: den Film wollte ich mir eh mit meinem Bro reinziehn und nach dieser Kritik erst recht!!


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2014)

Bei mir läuft seit einigen Tagen der Awesome Mix Vol. I in der Dauerschleife ... mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. August 2014)

Passiert selten, dass ich einen Trailer sehe und sofort sage: "da muss ich rein." Bei Guardians of the Galaxy war genau das der Fall.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. August 2014)

Ich schaue Comicverfilmungen sehr gern. Aber am liebsten habe ich die, die sich nicht immer ganz ernst nehmen. Deshalb hatte ich auch mit The Avengers oder Iron Man jede Menge Spaß, trotz massiven Actionfeuerwerks. Was aber vermutlich eher an Robert Downey Jr. liegt. Der Kerl hat es einfach drauf.  
Es war zwar nie bahnbrechend, aber verdammt unterhaltsam. 

Aber wenn dieser Film auch nur annährend mit der Komik eines Iron Man mithalten kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Passiert selten, dass ich einen Trailer sehe und sofort sage: "da muss ich rein." Bei Guardians of the Galaxy war genau das der Fall.


Hmm, lustig ... beim ersten Trailer dachte ich mir so: "Näää!", beim zweiten Trailer, der perfekt geschnitten und mit der von mir oben erwähnten Musik unterlegt war, war es plötzlich auch ein 'must see!' für mich.


----------



## OptikRec0rds (25. August 2014)

ich würd ihn ja viel lieber im oton sehen jedoch gibs hier im umkreis von 100 km kein kino dafür ..


----------



## MadFox80 (25. August 2014)

Kinospass pur, trotz meiner gemaessigten Erwartung! *Daumen hoch*
Christ Pratt ist einfach grossartig in dieser Rolle und wer ihn aus Parks&Recreation kennt, weiss wovon ich rede 

Wer kann, sollte ihn in OV gucken, erhoeht den Spass nochmals um Faktor 10


----------



## MadFox80 (25. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft seit einigen Tagen der Awesome Mix Vol. I in der Dauerschleife ... mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen.



Auf Kassette im Walkman?


----------

